# All dialects: lumpy



## elroy

How would you say "lumpy" -- as in "lumpy rice" -- in your dialect or a dialect you know?

In Palestinian Arabic:

مْلَبِّطْ (_mlabbeṭ_)

Also: الرز لَبَّطْ/بِلَبِّطْ (_ir-ruzz labbaṭ/bilabbeṭ_) -- The rice lumped up/got lumpy / lumps up/gets lumpy


----------



## momai

رز مخبوص وعكسه رز مدردر


----------



## elroy

Thank you!

You reminded me that we also have مْخَبِّصْ.

The opposite is واقف I think.


----------



## barkoosh

Lebanon:
رز مخبّص وعكسه رز مفلفل (كل حبة وأختها)‏


----------



## elroy

رز مفلفل in Palestinian is normally/optimally cooked rice: not lumpy, not hard.  واقف means “hard/undercooked.”


----------



## fenakhay

In my Moroccan dialect, معجن (m3ajjan)


----------



## cherine

It is also معجن in Egyptian Arabic, pronounced me3aggen, rozze'm3aggen. The optimally cooked rice is mefalfel مفلفل,


barkoosh said:


> رز مخبّص وعكسه رز مفلفل (كل حبة وأختها)‏


In Egypt we say كل حَبّة بْحَبِّتْها


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> mefalfel مفلفل


 Interesting.  The Levantine pronunciation is “mfalf*a*l.”


----------



## djara

In Tunisian, lumpy is مكعبر mka'bar, used mainly for couscous, rarely for rice.
مدردر in TA, means murky (water)
يتلبّط in TA, means sticky (صوابعي يتلبطو my fingers are sticky)
مفلفل in TA, means  lively and active (person)


----------



## elroy

djara said:


> In Tunisian, lumpy is مكعبر mka'bar, used mainly for couscous, rarely for rice.


 Is there a more commonly used word for rice?


----------



## fenakhay

In Morocco,
murky = مميه (mammiyyah)
sticky = يتلصق (from تلصق) (yitlaSSaq)

In Morocco, دردر means to sprinkle, usually used with water.
كيدردر عليه شوية الما (kaydardar 3līh shwiyyat el-ma) : He sprinkles a bit of water on it.


----------



## djara

elroy said:


> Is there a more commonly used word for rice?


No, there isn't a specific word for lumpy rice. In Tunisia, rice is almost exclusively steam-cooked and is therefore rarely lumpy. When it does get lumpy we use the same word as for couscous مكعبر
Also, rice is not as common in Tunisia as it is in the Machreq. We much prefer coucous and pasta to rice.


----------



## I.K.S.

I might also use مدقس  or عاقد for the same purpose, historically the rice was not considered a staple food in the Moroccan kitchen either, but that applies to any cookable substance with similar gelatinous properties.


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Iraqi Arabic it's معجّن, I don't think that there is a word in IA akin to the PA مفلفل; or if there is I don't know it.


----------



## oopqoo

I know ملبِّط in PA to mean sticky as well, like djara said in TA. 
ايداي ملبّْطات for example.


----------



## Schem

متلبد (emtalabbed) is typically used for lumpy/sticky rice while منمرد (memmered) is used for overly watered rice closer in texture to a risotto or the local seleeg.

نثري nathri is used to describe rice cooked properly.


----------



## WadiH

متلبّد would be the word we use.


----------

